# Luxemburgs College, Leuven, Belgium



## rectory-rat (Dec 23, 2010)

Came across this fantastic old place wandering the streets looking for somewhere and anywhere of interest!!

Couldn't find out too much about it, except it was founded in 1596 from the legacy of Johnnes Mylius and the Fugger family. It was opened in 1619 as part of the university, and specialised in teaching German to resedential students form Luxemburg, hence the name. In 1755 it was entirely renovated by the state, and spent the 19th and 20th centuries as a secondary school fot local children, closing some time around 2000. It's future is very uncertain, I have no idea who owns it however the stat recently made it a listed building and are in the process of emergency rerpairs to windows and gables. It is currently a building site....

On with the pics






View from the road, I couldn't get back far enough to get a good shot 










Inside the gatehouses you are greeted by an impressive main building










Some fantastic windows remain (at the moment..)















A nice row of urinals 





Fancy a game???





The builder's map inside the door





A nice industrial coatrack 






Merry Christmas and Peace To All in 2011!!!!

-RR


----------



## night crawler (Dec 23, 2010)

Now that is a town I spent may an hour walking round when I finished working at the Uni. It's a really nice place, even found an Irish bar to get drunk in .


----------



## King Al (Dec 23, 2010)

Very pretty building, good stuff RR


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 24, 2010)

Gorgeous windows. Nice find, RR.


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 24, 2010)

Cool stuff, thats a nice looking building.


----------



## KooK. (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow, pretty impressive, especially if the front door is wide open like that! good stuff


----------

